# iphone apps



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hello ladies,

After a year long love affair with my Macbook, I have finally bitten the bullet and upgraded to an iphone as well (my contract had ended, and it seemed silly not to  )

Does anyone else have one, and if so, what apps can I absolutely not live without!

Many thanks


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Got my iPhone last week. Shazam is fantastic point phone at music source and app will find the artist album etc and store for you if you want to buy via iTunes!
Havefun playing
sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Iphones are fab. Do you have a protective case for it? I would get one if not. Mine vibrated off the sideboard onto the tiled floor when someone called me a few times on the trot and the screen is now smashed  

I have loads of apps. Sadly one of my faves is a toilet finder where you can find out where the nearest public loo is if you're in a new place. Urban Spoon, around me, google translate, google earth, I could go on. I tend to only get free apps unless it's something that's v useful. 

There's also a fab website www.iphone.tvcatchup.com which lets you watch almost live tv on your phone. I was able to do my overtime sheets and watch neighbours at the same time at work last week


----------

